# Old Town Photos...



## Steve5D (Mar 18, 2014)

This is crazy: Town Photos

I think this is pretty creative, but I wonder how much money he has tied up in those cars...


----------



## Civchic (Mar 25, 2014)

Probably not much more than some of us have tied up in photography equipment.   And don't get me started on model train folks.  Or my husband and his coins.

It's great if you find something you love.  And those are really cool images.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen this guy's work profiled before. He's pretty good at what he does! It's surprising how he does it. By the way he uses a very small-sensor P&S digicam to get the deep,deep depth of field needed to pull focus on the real-world backgrounds located behind his model sets.


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2014)

I've forgotten his name but we've at least one other person who does this on the forums - making miniature models of very high levels of detail. It's a very impressive skill to put together and design such detailed and flawless models and then to photograph them


----------

